# Small IMLC with viewfinder?



## Jud (Jun 27, 2019)

About 9 months ago I got myself a Pentax Q10, without realising just how much I'd miss the tangibility you get from a viewfinder.

With that in mind I'm now on the look-out for another IMLC that comes with a viewfinder (OVF or EVF, I don't mind. I just want the connection of holding the camera to my eye and eradicating all peripheral distractions).

Body size wise, even though I wanted (and still do want) a small mirrorless, the Q10 is probably _too_ small, so moving up a few cm isn't an issue.

I don't have the funds to buy new, so it will be an "online auction" job. My ideal budget is around £100.00 - £150.00 (£200.00 max).

Any recommendations much appreciated.


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jul 5, 2019)

I had a Q10 and really had a lot of fun with it. It was probably the most fun I've EVER had, with regards to photo gear. It handled like an SLR, except for the lack of a finder. (by the way, can't you get an accessory finder for it?) I sold mine and really miss it. 

200 GBP ($250 US) won't get you much, but maybe it would get a previous generation Olympus Pen or OM-D. That would get you a huge bump in sensor size, but the camera could still be relatively small. Most of them have viewfinders. Additionally, the Olympus optics are great.

The preset modes are really good on Olympi. As a photographer, I'm not supposed to admit to using them, but when you're not out alone with infinite time, it's nice to be able to just spin the dial, take the shot, and move on.

I would recommend keeping the Pentax Q. Maybe forget the lack of a viewfinder and add the other lenses. Adding the accessory lenses adds a lot of fun without a lot of bulk. They're cheap now, too. I was especially surprised at how much I liked that cheap fisheye and the fast prime.


----------



## Jud (Jul 5, 2019)

Thank you very much, @Jeremy Z 

Since posting this I've obviously been fishing around ebay, etc, and happened across a couple - the Lumix G3 and the almost-as-small-as-the-Q10 (but with a viewfinder) Lumix GM5. The former can be had for around £70 (body only) and a 14-42 lens for around the same price - so within my budget. It's a big step up size wise, but I like the looks. The GM5 is still out of my price range, even used.

Anyway, I don't plan to give up the Q10 as it's a great snapping camera.

Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## ac12 (Jul 5, 2019)

A used Olympus EM10 might get you what you want.
EVF, interchangeable lenses, small, light.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 5, 2019)

The Nikon 1 series models were pretty small.


----------



## ac12 (Jul 5, 2019)

Derrel said:


> The Nikon 1 series models were pretty small.



Almost went to the Nikon 1 myself.
But I did not like the removable EVF on the latest V3.  I preferred the integrated EVF of the older V2.  To me, the removable EVF looked like an accident waiting to happen.
Then Nikon discontinued it.
Though I might still get a V2, one day.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 5, 2019)

I sold my Nikkor 400mm f/3.5 ED~IF to a fellow from Salem and have seen several bird and hummingbird photo sets that he has done with that big lens and that tiny sensor in  his Nikon
1 series camera.Pretty good. I do not know what The field of view factor is but I would assume that it is at least 2.0 , or perhaps more(2.7? ) The beauty with the Nikon1 is that Nikon made adapters  for its F mount lenses.


----------



## ac12 (Jul 5, 2019)

Derrel said:


> I sold my Nikkor 400mm f/3.5 ED~IF to a fellow from Salem and have seen several bird and hummingbird photo sets that he has done with that big lens and that tiny sensor in  his Nikon
> 1 series camera.Pretty good. I do not know what The field of view factor is but I would assume that it is at least 2.0 , or perhaps more(2.7? ) The beauty with the Nikon1 is that Nikon made adapters  for its F mount lenses.



You were correct 2.7x.
LONG lenses is where the small sensor cameras shine.
That 400 on a FX/FF camera is an 8x lens, on a m4/3 it is a 16x lens, on a Nikon 1 it is a 23x lens.
Can you imagine lugging a 1200mm lens on a FX/FF camera?


----------



## ac12 (Jul 5, 2019)

Derrel said:


> The Nikon 1 series models were pretty small.



At KEH, you can put together a V2 + 10-30 for about $320.
Though that is close to m4/3 prices for a discontinued system.  
There must be a group following, as the prices on eBay are not much cheaper.


----------



## Jud (Jul 5, 2019)

@ac12 @Derrel

Thank you both for your suggestions. Both these cameras fit the bill in everything but price... at least as far as I've been able to source.

@Jeremy Z  - I forgot to mention your suggestion of an OVF for my Pentax. It seems price-wise I'd be looking at paying about the same as I would for an alternative camera. I'm not sure I want to pay that kind of money for a detachable VF, which quite frankly looks rather odd on such a tiny body.


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jul 6, 2019)

@Jeremy Z  - I forgot to mention your suggestion of an OVF for my Pentax. It seems price-wise I'd be looking at paying about the same as I would for an alternative camera. I'm not sure I want to pay that kind of money for a detachable VF, which quite frankly looks rather odd on such a tiny body.[/QUOTE]

Set up an eBay search to automatically notify you of hits. You'll forget about it, but keep getting hits, week after week, month after month. Maybe you'll find one at a reasonable price. If not, cancel the search when you've made a final decision.


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 7, 2019)

Jud said:


> @ac12 @Derrel
> 
> Thank you both for your suggestions. Both these cameras fit the bill in everything but price... at least as far as I've been able to source.
> 
> @Jeremy Z  - I forgot to mention your suggestion of an OVF for my Pentax. It seems price-wise I'd be looking at paying about the same as I would for an alternative camera. I'm not sure I want to pay that kind of money for a detachable VF, which quite frankly looks rather odd on such a tiny body.



yes, a detachable VF looks odd  ... but £200 budget might be too low
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------

